# Kronos error message



## opalitewaves (Dec 17, 2019)

Hopefully this is the right thread but Kronos gives me this error message when I try to put up this shift. Has this happened to anyone else or does anyone know the error code? (I did Google it and couldn't find anything)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 17, 2019)

I’ve never seen that but they way I read it is that it’s already offered/put up, so you’re good? But idk, it’s hard to tell.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 17, 2019)

Talk to your tl or etl to confirm it.


----------



## Banjodog (Dec 17, 2019)

Kronos is a joke!! Does anyone else want to slap the app designers upside the head!! 🤯


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 17, 2019)

Stay with paper schedule.


----------



## opalitewaves (Dec 17, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’ve never seen that but they way I read it is that it’s already offered/put up, so you’re good? But idk, it’s hard to tell.


I thought that too but when I go back to look the shift is not put up for grabs


----------



## opalitewaves (Dec 17, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Stay with paper schedule.


I'll just spread the word by mouth I guess haha


----------

